# Two year old with sore crusty nose



## AJB (Aug 1, 2020)

My two year old has just developed crusty nose patches - he keeps licking them and then they start to bleed.....Could this be a bee sting?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It could be al kinds of things. Bee sting, mosquitos, toxic plants, an allergy, it's hard to determine.


----------



## Estherlou (Mar 11, 2021)

mine has had a crusty nose for much of his life, i use coconut oil to soften the scabs, sometimes it just mud but other times its chapped, this works well and it can then be wiped off gently. i believe it could been down to allergies in him as he also has a skin condition, that the vats have never diagnosed successfully


----------

